# Cold smoked mahi?



## pushok2018 (Jul 17, 2019)

Hi everyone, just wondering if anyone has an experience with cold smoking mahi... I love cold smoked fish better then hot smoked. I smoked salmon and mackerel a lot, some red sniper and rock cod but never mahi. Is this fish suitable for cold smoking? Currently, my local Sprouts store has it on sale for $5.99 and it sounds like a pretty good deal for me. Any advice is appreciated...


----------



## cooker613 (Jul 17, 2019)

pushok2018 said:


> Hi everyone, just wondering if anyone has an experience with cold smoking mahi... I love cold smoked fish better then hot smoked. I smoked salmon and mackerel a lot, some red sniper and rock cod but never mahi. Is this fish suitable for cold smoking? Currently, my local Sprouts store has it on sale for $5.99 and it sounds like a pretty good deal for me. Any advice is appreciated...



Not real familiar with mahi, but as a general rule the fattier fish work better.


----------



## pushok2018 (Jul 17, 2019)

cooker613 said:


> as a general rule the fattier fish work better.


Thank you cooker613, I appreciate  your input. Yes, I am aware of that rule, that is why I am looking for an opinion if someone cold smoked mahi before..


----------

